

Biology 2.0: A special report on the human genome - SandB0x
http://www.economist.com/node/16349358?story_id=16349358

======
edge17
Not to belittle any individuals work and not to say that it isn't important
for government to step and and fund important things, but I find comparing
public sector expense and private sector expense to be somewhat like comparing
apples to oranges. Government spending compared to private sector spending has
a habit of being much looser.

 _The genome sequenced by the International Human Genome Sequencing Consortium
(actually a composite from several individuals) took 13 years and cost $3
billion. Now, using the latest sequencers from Illumina, of San Diego,
California, a human genome can be read in eight days at a cost of about
$10,000._

That being said, I remember I was in high school when this was completed.
Definitely recall it being exciting news in my molecular bio class.

